
Freedom Ship - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Ship
======
Ultramanoid
> _The basic idea had been published by Jules Verne in his novel Propeller
> Island._ [1]

See also Kenji Tsuruta's wonderful ( ongoing ) _Wandering Island_ [2] for
another fictional take on this.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propeller_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propeller_Island)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wandering_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wandering_Island)

